# Hss 1332 rpm



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Just bought a new HSS1332. Haven't used it in snow yet, but it seems like a great machine. Ordered some Fallline poly skids and a service manual as recommended here too.

Upon reading the thread about throttle cable slack, I adjusted as much slack out of the cable as possible. I can feel that the cable is under full tension when at full throttle.

I grabbed my tachometer just to confirm RPM. It's reading a consistent 3450, even after running for a while. Shop manual states it should be 3500 +/- 150 RPM.

While technically in spec, I'm a bit disappointed about being 50 RPM low. I was hoping this would be a simple adjustment, but skimming the shop manual it seems like I would have to fool with the governor. I am pretty handy, but this seems a bit complicated and I don't want to mess anything up.

Is this worth fooling with? Do you think RPMs might improve after the engine breaks in? I only have 1 hour on it. Has anyone here made an RPM adjustment? How tricky would it be?

Appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

grump99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just bought a new HSS1332. Haven't used it in snow yet, but it seems like a great machine. Ordered some Fallline poly skids and a service manual as recommended here too.
> 
> ...


* Just leave it alone!!!!!! it will be fine just the way it is.*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i second that.

leave it alone.


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks fellas, happy Thanksgiving


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

> While technically in spec, I'm a bit disappointed about being 50 RPM low.


lol, sweating the small stuff. 

The falline skids are a great addition. Good luck with the machine.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If your chute has the plate that chokes the base of the chute by tapering inward you will either cut that piece out or invest in several cans of fluid film to coat everything that contacts snow and coat the chute and spout several times before the snwo starts coming.

there is a whole section on the Honda chute plugging issues which they say is not a problem. It's like Kubota saying the vibration problems on their sub compact tractors do not exist AND why they are installing isolation mounts and heavy rubber mats in the floor. OF course they will not even think about using catalytic converters on thier engines to solve this issue as it is caused by advancing the fuel pump timing to reduce emmissions by making the engines miss.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

^^^ spoken like someone who has never used the machine for any lengthy period of time. The "chute plate" as you call it is the exact same on ALL 16+ models. All two stage snowblowers experience snow binding in the chute under the right conditions. To avoid this all you have to do it modify the way you operate the machine and it will not be an issue. Same goes for all snowblowers.


----------

